# AU inlay blank



## nates02gt (Apr 28, 2014)

I am not sure if this is really the right spot, but I wasn't sure where else to post it.  I have a customer that wants a Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre pen with a blue body and orange cap with the Auburn University 'AU' inlayed in the cap in white letters.  This is a first for me.  Does anyone have any direction on where I can go get one or have one custom made?  I contacted LazerLinez tonight but wanted to post the question here to see if anyone had any input.  Thanks!

Nate


----------



## thewishman (Apr 28, 2014)

Auburn is protected by copyrights. There is a great laser engraver in your town:
https://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/

He may be able to help.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2014)

Have the blanks made for you in the correct colors. Turn as needed and have the cap laser engraved and then fill it in with white paint. CA over the cap blank and you're good! There are several members here that can help with both steps.


----------



## nates02gt (Apr 29, 2014)

So, I guess if it is protected by copy rights, I would need to get permission to use it on the pen?  The laser engraving and filling with paint sounds like a great idea, I just don't want to get 'hit' for doing something illegal.  :roll eyes:

Nate


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 30, 2014)

*You won't.*



nates02gt said:


> So, I guess if it is protected by copy rights, I would need to get permission to use it on the pen?  The laser engraving and filling with paint sounds like a great idea, I just don't want to get 'hit' for doing something illegal.  :roll eyes:
> 
> Nate



Nate, You're not gonna get busted by the "Auburn" name copy write cops….cause they don't exist!  Don't worry, be happy:wink:


----------

